# BottomNavigationView ansteuern



## Honigbiene (26. Feb 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin noch realativ neu was Java angeht...
Ich habe mir in AndroidStudio ein Projekt mit einer Bottom Navigation Activity erstellt. Ich möchte jetzt natürlich die Buttons unten in der App verwenden, doch leider weiß ich nicht wie. Ich habe gefühlt schon ganz Google durchgelesen und habe einfach keine funktionierende Lösung gefunden. Da ich das mit dem Googeln offensichtlich noch üben muss ist meine Frage an euch: "Wie kann ich die Buttons in einer Bottom Navigation Activity verwenden?".
In meiner MainActivity habe ich einen Codeblock von dem ich glaube das er für die Buttons verantwortlich ist. Nach dem ich jetzt etwas rumgebastelt habe sieht der so aus.

```
private BottomNavigationView.OnNavigationItemSelectedListener mOnNavigationItemSelectedListener
        = new BottomNavigationView.OnNavigationItemSelectedListener() {

    @Override
    public boolean onNavigationItemSelected(@NonNull MenuItem item) {
        switch (item.getItemId()) {
            case R.id.navigation_home:
                mTextMessage.setText(R.string.title_home);
                startActivity(new Intent(String.valueOf(NewLogActivity.class)));
                break;
            case R.id.navigation_neuerEintrag:
                mTextMessage.setText(R.string.title_dashboard);
                startActivity(new Intent(MainActivity.this, NewLogActivity.class));
                Log.d(LOG_TAG, "Ein klick auf ein neueer eintrag");
                break;
            case R.id.navigation_Einstellungen:
                mTextMessage.setText(R.string.title_notifications);
                break;
        }
```
Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## Robat (26. Feb 2019)

Was verstehst du denn unter "verwenden"? Die Buttons machen doch schon was. Nämlich in eine andere Activity wechseln bzw etwas ausgeben in deiner App.


----------



## Honigbiene (27. Feb 2019)

Mit verwenden meine ich ansteuern also so "verwenden" das etwas passiert wenn ich in der App auf meinen Button klicke. Im Moment passiert nämlich nichts, wenn ich in meiner App auf @navigation_neuerEintrag oder @navigation_home drücke.


----------



## jhjh (28. Feb 2019)

```
private BottomNavigationView bottomNavigationView;

private BottomNavigationView.OnNavigationItemSelectedListener mOnNavigationItemSelectedListener
        = new BottomNavigationView.OnNavigationItemSelectedListener() {

    @Override
    public boolean onNavigationItemSelected(@NonNull [URL='http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=allinurl%3Adocs.oracle.com+javase+docs+api+menuitem']MenuItem[/URL] item) {
        switch (item.getItemId()) {
            case R.id.navigation_home:
                mTextMessage.setText(R.string.title_home);
                startActivity(new Intent([URL='http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=allinurl%3Adocs.oracle.com+javase+docs+api+string']String[/URL].valueOf(NewLogActivity.class)));
                break;
            case R.id.navigation_neuerEintrag:
                mTextMessage.setText(R.string.title_dashboard);
                startActivity(new Intent(MainActivity.this, NewLogActivity.class));
                Log.d(LOG_TAG, "Ein klick auf ein neueer eintrag");
                break;
            case R.id.navigation_Einstellungen:
                mTextMessage.setText(R.string.title_notifications);
                break;
        }
protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
//DEIN CODE
bottomNavigationView.setOnNavigationItemSelectedListener(mOnNavigationItemSelectedListener);
}
```
sollte so in etwa funktionieren


----------

